# What color paint matches stock VW Passat rims?



## deadken (May 8, 2010)

I recently got a 2003 Passat. I decided I wanted a spare tire with a matching rim. I picked up a matching rim, but it is pretty scratched up (the price was right). I'm wondering who makes a paint that closely resembles the stock color of a Passat rim in a rattle can?

I've seen some 'rim paint' rattle cans, but the silver looks too bright. I'm sure plenty of people here have sprayed their rims, and I'm hoping that someone has found a color close enough to stock that I won't need to spray all 5 of my rims.

BTW: If need be, I could spray it / them with a gun instead of a rattle can, and if need be, I'll have it powder coated. I just need to know what to do to get it to look correct.

-Thanks, Ken


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Go to an auto paint supply store and have them look up the color and make you a spray can.

It will not be some standard color you would find on the shelf.


----------



## LWW (Dec 18, 2012)

deadken said:


> I recently got a 2003 Passat. I decided I wanted a spare tire with a matching rim. I picked up a matching rim, but it is pretty scratched up (the price was right). I'm wondering who makes a paint that closely resembles the stock color of a Passat rim in a rattle can?
> 
> I've seen some 'rim paint' rattle cans, but the silver looks too bright. I'm sure plenty of people here have sprayed their rims, and I'm hoping that someone has found a color close enough to stock that I won't need to spray all 5 of my rims.
> 
> ...


BMW TITANIUM SILVER is the est general wheel touch up I've seen.

Take maybe a quarter teaspoon when next to a wherl in bright sunlight. If it's a tad darker or lighter than your wheel, stir in a tiny drop of white paint or black paint until you get a satisfactory match.

Apply with a very fineart brush nd then clear coat it after a week or so of drying.


----------



## deadken (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. 

I'm sorry to say that I was hoping someone knew of a 'off-the-shelf' rattle can color that was really close (rustoleum, krylon, etc...).

Anyone have any luck with an inexpensive rattle can color? I'm looking to spend less than $10 a can as opposed to the almost $30 a can for that is charged for "BMW TITANIUM SILVER".

Thanks, Ken


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

Silver Arrow Metallic is also a very close match to most aluminum wheels,paint code is G9R.
it was a common color on Beetles an Golfs around '99~'02


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Wurth wheel paint 

http://www.autogeek.net/wurth-silver-paint.html


----------



## deadken (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

One thing I want to be clear on is that I'm wondering if anyone has bought and used a rattle can spray paint that is very close to the original color of the stock Passat rims (7 spoke). 

I see that the Wurth Silver is around $22 not including shipping. I don't mind the price, I just want to be sure it is very close to the original color. The point is: If I buy one can for $30 and it matches, that is fine with me. 

If I have to buy (5) $20+ cans of spray to paint all of the rims on my car in order to get them to match, then I am not fine with that. Before I'd do that, I'd likely just get them all powder coated or just buy a few cans of $8 spray paint from the local hardware store.

-Thanks, Ken


----------

